# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  watchmaker lathe machine.

## mpvmanh

Em khoe con may tien.(Lan dau tien post bai mong adm thong cam, TViet khong dau :Embarrassment: )

----------


## culitruong

Bác dang so hữu em này à?

----------


## Nam CNC

Em có cùng câu hỏi với ông CULI này, nhìn phê quá, biết là hình web nhưng không biết có sở hữu không?? nếu có thì có thể may mắn em sở hữu con này qua cái màn hàng đổi hàng thì sao.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Bác dang so hữu em này à?


vang. em vua moi mua duoc o ben Germany. gia 250$

----------


## mpvmanh

> Em có cùng câu hỏi với ông CULI này, nhìn phê quá, biết là hình web nhưng không biết có sở hữu không?? nếu có thì có thể may mắn em sở hữu con này qua cái màn hàng đổi hàng thì sao.


Nha em con nhieu do choi lam. Toi lam ve em post it anh.

----------


## mpvmanh

F.lorch drehmaschine. Made in France.

----------


## Lenamhai

Một thứ đồ chơi đinh đây, chúc mừng chủ thớt

----------


## mpvmanh

Micro 3 jaw chuck:




Made in Germany.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Mạnh khoe mà có bán không ? nhìn cái mâm cặp thèm nhõ dãi, món nào bán đăng đi.....

----------


## mpvmanh

Con mâm cặp nhỏ quá. Bác dung vào việc gì-. Có gì để em trao đồi mấy thanh vit me.

----------


## mpvmanh

Hồi hộp quá các bác ơi , em vừa mới đấu giá ở ebay song gân 3 triệu
Chắc hai hôm nữa là về đến nhà.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời ơi...em không biết là bác thích đấu giá hay bác thích món đồ, mấy món này em ra bãi đôi lúc gặp nhiều, kích thước cũng đầy đủ, chỉ có điều không có tay quay như hình ( chắc tác giả độ vào ). Nếu bác thích món đồ vì xuất sứ , giá trị của món đồ do tác giả gì làm ra thì em chịu, nhưng bác thích những món đồ be bé và có công dụng như vậy thì khi nào tìm được như thế thì em hú bác nhé, nói chung nhiều lắm.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> Trời ơi...em không biết là bác thích đấu giá hay bác thích món đồ, mấy món này em ra bãi đôi lúc gặp nhiều, kích thước cũng đầy đủ, chỉ có điều không có tay quay như hình ( chắc tác giả độ vào ). Nếu bác thích món đồ vì xuất sứ , giá trị của món đồ do tác giả gì làm ra thì em chịu, nhưng bác thích những món đồ be bé và có công dụng như vậy thì khi nào tìm được như thế thì em hú bác nhé, nói chung nhiều lắm.


Trời ơi! Sao giờ bác voi nói . Tai vi cái máy tiện của em bị thiếu mất cái bàn gá XY

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời ơi, em có khoe đồ những món linh tinh, trong đó có 2 bộ trượt đó cha !!! sao không hỏi em trước. Một nguyên tắc anh em trên diễn đàn lưu ý, trước khi mua hàng cứ post hình món hàng muốn mua xem anh em có hay giúp không trước khi mua, vì khi tụi tui có mà không dùng sẽ bán giá hữu nghị cho anh em, và bảo đảm rẻ hơn ông ebay nhiều.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Trời ơi, em có khoe đồ những món linh tinh, trong đó có 2 bộ trượt đó cha !!! sao không hỏi em trước. Một nguyên tắc anh em trên diễn đàn lưu ý, trước khi mua hàng cứ post hình món hàng muốn mua xem anh em có hay giúp không trước khi mua, vì khi tụi tui có mà không dùng sẽ bán giá hữu nghị cho anh em, và bảo đảm rẻ hơn ông ebay nhiều.



Rât tôn trọng đong góp ý kiến của bác,rút kinh nghiệm cho lân mua bán sau.

----------


## Nam CNC

hôm nay đọc mới chú ý, thấy bác nói cái mâm cặp nhỏ bé không muốn dùng , vậy bác muốn đổi lấy visme gì ? xem em có không đổi với bác chơi.

----------


## mpvmanh

> hôm nay đọc mới chú ý, thấy bác nói cái mâm cặp nhỏ bé không muốn dùng , vậy bác muốn đổi lấy visme gì ? xem em có không đổi với bác chơi.


cái mâm cặp nhỏ bé dễ thưông quá ko nõ xa bác ah.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## mpvmanh

Sau 1 tuần chò mong,cuối cùng hàng đã về lắp ko vừa. Lại phải chế chao  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

trời ơi cái máy chút xíu..... kich thước đường bao của bộ xy bao nhiêu là vừa ? à hồi nãy có nhắn trong mục mua bán, xem kĩ lại thấy 12 ren 4 ( chứ không phải 5) xin lỗi bác Mạnh.

----------

